# USC, UCLA, CHAPMAN, AND FSU



## Gregory D. Goyins (Feb 27, 2009)

I am officially going bananas. I can't sleep. I can't eat. I've got acne for the first time in like 15 years. My hair is falling out. I check my email and snail mail box twenty-plus times a day. Smoking like two packs a day now... 

OK maybe that's why I'm stressing but...

Has anyone heard anything at all about their undergraduate applications for screenwriting or production for these FOUR programs?

I am nervous as a hooker in church and any info anyone can provide would be helpful.

I shed blood on these four apps and am dreading having to apply to Columbia and NYU as more blood will have to be let onto pages.

I am a transfer student. FYI.
From Venus. LOL

Greg


----------



## suenos53 (Mar 3, 2009)

My daughter is a film production student at USC.
By your fun posts, you and your new friend seem like good fits for the school! At any rate, lots of papers are due now and students may be too busy to write. I know my daughter is very involved with papers, creative projects, and having as much fun on the side as she can.
Check out collegeconfidential.com and look up USC and you will see many posts from USC SCA applicants with either students or their parents offering advice. UCLA and FSC may also do the same. Good luck!!!


----------

